# I'm Kind of Mad! at my Mommy...



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

We have a new Furkid at our house-and I'm not too sure if I like it.








I have tried pouting...









...making faces...









...pretending to be squished...









...turning my bum towards him every chance I get...









...but he just keeps staying-and this is his only trick-when he smiles, his tongue is crooked...









...He even makes himself at home in my buggy...









O.K., I give in-they have now given him the name "Cheetos" and mom got us these matching brother vests
from Tickled Pink Boutique-I think he is staying. (BTW, these little vests are comfy, sturdy, and colorful-Thanks, Angelyn).

Thanks for sharing my story.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww Cheetos is adorable.

Is everyone getting along well.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, Cheetos is adorable! :wub: Tucker, you be nice now and stop making faces at your brother! :smrofl: I LOVE your pictures! That second one is so cute and is how Sophie still looks at Annie sometimes. lol

Linda


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Dear Tucker,

Please be nice to Cheetos ! Be glad that he is your size and he is friendly. (They could have brought home some big dog with BIG teeth or worse yet, bad breath.) They could have bought a rottwieler home or a great dane or a doberman pincher ! 

After a while Cheetos will actually be a great friend to play with. Right now he is still scared and confused. Give him a break, share your toys & stroller with him. You will eventually realize that its great to have friends. 

Good Luck Tuck !

Your fellow Malt., 

Emma


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh go on baby.Play with him. You will see, in no time he will become fun to have around.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Message from Archie: Tuck, my man - it's not all that bad. Listen, show him who's the boss right off and everything will be fine  

Message from Abbey: Awwwww, I can't figure out who's cuter!! :wub: :wub: 

Message from Tink: :duh oh: Hi :behindsofa: 



Message from mom: Cheetos is Adorable....with a capital A! I am attracted to the Pappilions & long hair chihuahuas - love the look, it'll be interesting to see how the relationship between the two developes.  Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Cheetos and Tucker are both adorable!! Good luck! I'm sure they'll be great friends in no time.

Debbie


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i hope they get along :Sooo cute:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Aww, Cheetos is so cute! They'll grow on each other in no time!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Don't worry Tucker you'll love having a brother in no time!!! :Sooo cute:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

love the pictures and the story  what cute babies you have. I laughed when I saw the first picture, when we first got Buttons & Bows Matilda had the same look :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Cheetos is adorable! I love Papillons. My son has one and she's the sweetest little dog. 
Great pictures!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

You got him!!! :biggrin: He is so cute and I love his name!!! :wub: :wub: Congrats to you!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Aww...your babies are adorable. I"m sure they will be the best of friends in no time!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Awwww....Cheetos is so cute! Tucker, I'm sure you'll get used to Cheetos and you'll be buddies in no time!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww I'm sure they'll be friends in no time. :biggrin: Cheetos is too cute! :wub:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

OMG Cheetos is a doll! I love your pictures and your captions to tell the story! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

In my house I say " children , new sibling WORK with me  " . Both your boys are GORGEOUS :wub: Sarah P.S I LOVE his ears :wub:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Tucker says thanks for the tips and he will try harder!

Thanks for your warm welcome , everyone, for Cheeto even though he is a "Maltese-wanna-be"  
Cheeto has only been here a week, (after living for 7 yrs. in a cage)-but he wants to do the right thing so badly, that he is pottying outside with only a couple of accidents, when you reach down to pick him up-he jumps up to meet your hands like a little kangaroo-and he has already learned to walk on a leash, sit on command, stay, and is learning "watch". We just can't get over his positive attitude-and he's a even a little silly acting already, that's why we gave him a playful name. We already love him.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Cheetos is so cute, and I LOVE the name!! Very original.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tucker -- I feels for u. Da same thang happened when day brought Tiwwy home. And it's been 2 ears and she's swill here. Day keep telling me dat she's my sister, and I've learned to wuv her, but sometimes she's such a twit!!!! And day didn't even ask me before day brought her home -- how rude was that!!!!! I know that you will make the bestest of it, but ifs you want to run away, I'll go witfs you. We can weave Tilly and your new broder and ESCAPE.

Wuv,

Wacie


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cute pictures! Very handsome boys.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, you will get use to him in no time........I think :wub: you both look terrific in your new vest!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Cheetos is adorable!

I'm glad to hear he's adjusting well for you.  Even if he is a Maltese Wanna Be, we want to see pics often!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Welcome Cheeto!!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww......He is adorable!!! Congrats on your new furbaby.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

Gosh I envy you. I love them both. And that first pic is my favorite. Your pics and story really made me giggle. Bravo to you for saving Cheetos and giving him a bright future. 

kiki


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

So cute. :wub: 

I loved the captions, too!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I love the pictures and the captions gave me a good laugh!


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Awww...Tucker does look a little put out......but Cheetos is so darn cute and seems to have adapted very nicely...

"just give it time Tucker"


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

I know how you feel. When my mommy brought home Muffin, I was MAD!!!!!!!! I hate little sisters. Luckily Mommy hasnt started to match our clothes yet!!!!!


- CupCake
Woof woof


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:grouphug: :heart: :smootch: You gals are great-and soon to be "published". I'm going to print out all of your welcomes and put them in his baby book.
Thanks again, Sue


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

So glad Cheetos is home with you. I know your two little ones will become best buds real soon. :hugging: 
Loved your captions and pictures!


----------



## lindsay (May 18, 2008)

omg i love that buggy!!! i want one!!!!!!!


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

AAWW!! So cute!! :wub:


----------



## mommyof3 (Apr 22, 2009)

mommyof3 seen your pics.....soooo cute. gave morie hugs 4 you. showed him and the girls your pics and read to them the replys, think we have a new agenda in mid am.....feed, potty, walk/play outside, and go 2 website and admire other babies who r friends. what have i started..lol..will send pics soon.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

lol great pictures  poor baby you can come live with Matilda and B&B


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhhh, they are so cute together and looked so adorable in their matching vest!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Sue, I thought you were keeping a secret until I saw this post was from 2008. LOL

They sure are cute!!!! :wub: I love the squished picture. lol

Linda


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*awwhh you poor little squashed tucker :shocked: 










*


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

awww they look soooo cute together!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, as you know, Sue ... my granddaughter Ashley loves Tucker. :wub: 

Cute pictures of Cheetos and Tucker together. And, I think it's so sweet that Tucker has a special baby book. You're a wonderful Mommy ... Cheetos and Tucker are blessed to have you.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

So sweet. Great pictures and captions. :biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey, this is an old thread....Cheetos isn't even the "new kid" anymore, LOL.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

awe cheer up at least you have a brother dex is stuck with two crazy girls


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

:wub: :wub: Your babies ae sooo cute!! I love pappillions & hear that they are very smart. Your pictures & captions are so cute. Good luck with your new baby.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL!! Cute pics :wub: and HILARIOUS captions... "pretending to be squished..." LOL! :HistericalSmiley:


----------

